# AR.com lost a member



## Looon (Mar 10, 2007)

We just found out that one of the 3rd Batt guys killed last month in a helo crash was one of our mentored deps. He was a good kid. His screen name was Certiorari.

We were all damn proud of his progress all the way through graduation of RIP.:cool: 

RIP Ranger and thank you!

http://www.belleville.com/mld/belleville/16799436.htm


----------



## EATIII (Mar 10, 2007)

R.I.P. Ranger


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Mar 10, 2007)

damn, RIP


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 10, 2007)

Rest in peace, Ranger.


----------



## hoepoe (Mar 10, 2007)

R.I.P

Hoepoe


----------



## Queen Beach (Mar 10, 2007)

Rest in Peace Ranger!


----------



## Crusader74 (Mar 10, 2007)

Rest in Peace


----------



## AWP (Mar 10, 2007)

Blue Skies, Ranger.


----------



## pardus (Mar 10, 2007)

RIP Ranger


----------



## Chopstick (Mar 10, 2007)

RIP


----------



## Typhoon (Mar 10, 2007)

RIP Ranger Garbs. My condolences to the members of B Company, and Ryan Garb's family and friends back at home.

Thank you for your bravery and sacrifice to our country...


----------



## Centermass (Mar 10, 2007)

He joined (the site) when he was in his teens and the board watched as he progressed. 

Just sucks. 

Valman (a former mentee of mine and now 2/75) went through OSUT, BAC and RIP together, was the one who notified us. Not much older than he was, and hit very hard for him I'm sure. 

Rest easy Ranger. 

Valhalla has you now. 

~S~


----------



## Roycroft201 (Mar 10, 2007)

Rest in Peace, Ranger.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 10, 2007)

RIP Ranger.


----------



## CAL (Mar 12, 2007)

Aww fuck.  RIP Ranger.


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 12, 2007)

RIP Specialist Garb.  Prayers out to your family and brothers in arms.

LL


----------



## Sdiver (Mar 12, 2007)

Coming out of my hide for this.....

Sorry for your loss Rangers.

Also on board that Helo, was an ex-roommate of mine.....Pararescueman Scott Duffman.

http://www.militarycity.com/valor/2568182.html

Duff was a good kid. He had just come out of PJ training and was assigned to the 23rd, with my little Brother, at Hurbbie, in FWB. After I bought my brother's townhouse, when he was leaving for his new duty assignment in  England, Duff roomed at my place for a couple of months, while he got adjusted to the area. 

I ran into Duff again, at my brother's graduation from OCS, 5 years ago. Much beer was drank/drunk and many memories shared.

Duff was good man, and will be missed, as with all that lost their lives that day.


----------



## tova (Mar 12, 2007)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## chiron (Mar 13, 2007)

R.I.P. Ranger. You will never be forgotten. It's heartbreaking! He was a good Dep/Ranger.


----------



## Ravage (Apr 1, 2007)

Fuck, so young and already a true warrior.

RIP young Ranger, you earned your place in Paradice !


----------



## Typhoon (Apr 1, 2007)

RIP Ranger Garbs. My thoughts and prayers are with the members of 3/75 who served with him, and his family and friends back at home...


----------



## Winnie (Apr 2, 2007)

I remember him.  Very sad to see someone go from a kid in Highschool, to Ranger, to a KIA.  Very sad.


RIP Ranger


----------



## JojoB375 (Apr 3, 2007)

RIP Brother, see you at the last DZ


----------

